# New Hedgehog Owner



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

I finally got my hedgehog last night! He according to the pet store is normal colored. He is very outgoing and doesn't seem that afraid at all. I will send tons of pictures soon. Last night when I brought him home he didn't even go into a ball, he just put his 'spikes' up all over his body. He started exploring in about 1 hour. The around 11:00 he was walking around sniffing, eating and drinking. Now this morning he only puts 'spikes' up on his head and when I change his water and give him more food he actually starts walking towards me. He is pretty active and eats like a hog. lol. And guess what he pooped in his food and went pee in it. That is why today when my mom is shopping she will get a kitty litter pan. He is adorable. I am trying to think of a name. He gets so cute when he puts his 'spikes' up on his head. His face gets all scrunchy and adorable. I will be putting pictures up very soon!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is his food and water bowl close together? If so move them further apart. Sometimes they stand over one while using the other and accidentally go in the bowl they are standing over. Moving them further apart can prevent this. If the bowls are apart, well then ignore the advice 

Otherwise, it sounds like you are off to a good start. How old is your little guy?


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

He is eight weeks old, and thanks for the advise! Today I got him a kitty litter, so I hope he wil use it. Thanks.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

oooo i cant wait too see pics! hehe congrats on your new little guy  sounds like a sweetie so far


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks this is him http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ndID=410351559&albumID=972762&imageID=8542649
I would have more pictures but the camera ran out of batteries.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww hes adorable!! dose he have a name yet?


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks, his name is Bruno.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

He will actually wander around a lot now and when I try to pick him up he will try to run away sometimes, sometimes he just puffs and hisses for a second. Here I got some more pics..







. He is an awesome with cameras, he tries to sniff it.


----------

